# anyone's horse hadd side effects after vaccination??



## monstermunch (24 February 2009)

Had my boy vaccinated yesterday as his previous owners hadn't had him done for 3 years. he is only 5 1/2 but I wonder whether he is now suffering sidde effects. this morning he was a little mopy but didn't think anything of it. My friend then said that he led down in the field for about 5 minutes (very unlike him as never lies in field) and when he tried to get up he rocked back and forward and struggled. Was feeling very sorry for himself this evening. just a bit down in the dumps and not very happy. i wonder whether he is suffering stiffness (flu like symptoms) from the vaccine. Has anyone else had experience of this. none of my other horses have ever had side effects.


----------



## Nailed (24 February 2009)

Most horses get a bit mopey and show signs of flu, But then they have just been injected with the virus.. so..

Lou x


----------



## teddyt (24 February 2009)

Yes, quite possible.  The way a vaccine works is to inject a small amount of the virus so the body produces antibodies for future protection. Give him a few days off work then just quiet exercise for a few days once hes feeling better. If worried, ring your vet


----------



## Henbug (24 February 2009)

Mine does, goes of his food, generally just feels down.  I give him a few days off work until he's feeling better.


----------



## RachelB (24 February 2009)

Both of my horses have had side-effects. First one used to get "ill" after almost every jab (just quiet and lacking energy, I gave her a week off after each one) and current horse had jabs done a few weeks ago and was VERY stiff in the neck for 12 hours after. Soon sorted itself out and I couldn't ride her anyway as there was too much snow so she had the necessary time off. Any more than 24 hours and I would have got vet back out.


----------



## kellyeaton (25 February 2009)

my horse after jabs if he has it in his neck he can not move it and if he has it in is chest he usally goes lame for 3 to 4 days!


----------



## ladyt25 (26 February 2009)

My sister's horse was like this last year when i took him for a steady hack a couple of days after his jabs. He felt a bit 'off' in himself and i noticed he was a bit sweated up in patches on his shoulders after not having done anything to warrant it.

never had issues with my onw horse but obviously they all act differently.

Also last year we discovered my pony was allergic to penicillin - I thought he was going to die, he had colicky symptoms, was shaking all over and when turned out lay flat out for hours and wouldn't eat anything (he's normally greedy). Vet alikened it to him feeling hungover and we had to keep an  eye on him and ensure he was at least drinking. It was quite worrying but he was fine after about 3 days. He won't be having that jab again though!


----------



## Kalees_mum (26 February 2009)

My old pony had a reaction once she couldn't put her head down to the floor and her legs almost went from her a few times!

Head vet who I spoke to thought the vet who did her jab could have put it into the muscle instead of a vein causing the reactions she had! Hasn't happened again though!


----------



## squirtlysmum (26 February 2009)

Oh yes big time!
Both my mare and her son had to have vaccs in anywhere but their neck. Boobs or bum was fine.
I make sure I'm always there when its done so Wills doesn't hurt afterward!


----------



## yethersgill (27 February 2009)

Yes! Just had 7 of ours done with a new flu vaccine and one had a very bad reaction, sounding very similar to yours, only she was shaking so badly she could hardly stand. On vets advice stabled her overnight and gave her bute and she was much better by the next day.

Can I ask what the vaccine was please as our vets are interested to hear if any other horses/ponies have reacted.


The one used on ours was EQUILIS PREQUENZA

many thanks


----------



## bailey14 (27 February 2009)

I know this is strangle vacine and not flu but we had most of the horses injected with a strangles vacinne a couple of years ago at the yard where I keep my lad and as you walked down the aisle in the indoor barn you could see the horses that had had the vacinnes and those that hadn't from the way they were standing.  The horses that had were tucked into the corner of their stables, head down, looking poorly, not eating.  The ones that hadn't (my lad being one of them thank god) were at their doors or stuffing their necks with haylage.  Some had shivering/flu like symptoms, and one actually had an enlarged heart as a result of the vacinne which the drug company actually ended up paying her vets bill for.  The vet who had done the vacs said he would not be using the vacinne again.  Every single horse that was vacinnated had symptoms of the vacination within 6 hours.


----------



## bailey14 (27 February 2009)

I've heard about penicillin injections before it was in a magazine a few years back.  Some girl had her horse injected with penicillin and her and her mum and the vet were all in the stable.  Suddenly the vet shouted at them to get out of the stable quick and the horse started having fits and very sadly he kicked the stable wall and broke his leg and had to be destroyed.  If he had been in a large open area he would have been okay.  There was nothing the vet could have done any differently - there is no way of telling. I am allergic to penicilin and found out this when I had my appendix out in 1976! I wear a medic alert bracelet now stating this and other conditions.  my throat swelled up and I struggled to breathe.


----------



## lvxat (20 September 2009)

Hi - I am a veterinary surgeon who owns a horse that always reacts to some degree to his annual vaccines regardless of the brand that is used.  The other horses I have owned have never shown any reaction at all and the vast majority of horses that I vaccinate also have no reaction.

A little bit of dullness, depression, inappetence and generally feeling sorry for themselves is nothing to worry about and will resolve with a few days rest and TLC.  If the horse looks distressed, has a very swollen injection site or high temperature (above 39 degrees) then don't hesitate to ring your vet back for advice or a further visit as they would rather put your mind at rest than for you to remain worried.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (22 September 2009)

Yes! One of mine used to get really high temperature after being vaccinated. He did this up until two years ago, when he was 7, then all of a sudden the side effects stopped and now he's fine after jabs.

Obviously both horses get a few days off after their vaccinations (normally two or three).


----------



## MummyEms (27 February 2020)

mine lives out and has just had his first ever vaccine for flu and tet (young) by rossdales. now im worrying!


----------



## J&S (28 February 2020)

Our companion pony came out in a huge lumpy swelling at injection point in chest last year, Vet suggests running a bute injection at the same time this year and injecting in neck not chest. I have to admit that I am concerned about injecting in the neck as have previously had a mare who stiffened up soo much when we did this.  we injected her in her bum after this and she was fine.  Not really looking forward to injection time tbh. (My other, retired, mare had same injection/s and no reaction at all.)


----------



## Charmer91 (28 February 2020)

99% of the time I've not side effects, the horses have had a day off and a rest day followed by light work the next day then re assuming back to normal the day after. However a friend's horse after its annual vaccination developed an abscess at the injection site a few days later. It has to be drained by a vet several times and treated with a few courses of antibiotics. This was traced back to a 'bad' batch of vaccine


----------



## Duncan7 (24 August 2021)

Just had three of mine vaccinated yesterday and two are very stiff, one can hardly move back legs and is 'shuffling' along and the other one seems unsound and very lethargic, i have mine all done in their bum as well as one when done in neck couldn't eat or get head to ground, i always give few days off after vacc's and also give bute but they still get this reaction, i really dread every time they have to get done but what do you do?


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 August 2021)

Duncan7 said:



			Just had three of mine vaccinated yesterday and two are very stiff, one can hardly move back legs and is 'shuffling' along and the other one seems unsound and very lethargic, i have mine all done in their bum as well as one when done in neck couldn't eat or get head to ground, i always give few days off after vacc's and also give bute but they still get this reaction, i really dread every time they have to get done but what do you do?
		
Click to expand...

You should let your vet know of the reaction and they will order in a different type of vaccination for next time.

One of mine is reactive to a few different types this year he had a swelling the size of a grapefruit on his chest so we know now not to use that one again.


----------



## MummyEms (24 August 2021)

My thoroughbred wonderful mare had a horrible reaction on her neck for 2 days after her last vaccine. She couldn't even turn her head even slightly for her favourite treat. Had to bute her. Luckily I had some in.


----------



## holeymoley (27 August 2021)

Yep mine vaccinated on Tuesday for both flu and tetanus. One side of his chest(injection site) is swelling. Hoping it goes down tomorrow. He normally reacts like that but if it’s not decreasing by tomorrow then I’ll have to call the vet back.  That was with proteq which I’ve never had a problem with.  Years ago he had Equillis Prequenza which is mentioned above and he couldn’t lift his head but that was injected in the neck.


----------



## Gloi (27 August 2021)

My friend's horse couldn't put his head down after a prevac t.
I've never had any trouble with any mine have had but had an awful problem when my foal was microchipped. She got an abscess that tracked up to her crest and despite several courses of antibiotics it only ever cleared up temporarily and when she was two was operated on to remove the fistula that had formed leaving her with a 4" scar on her neck. It was fine after that.


----------

